# 'Class not registered' error when searching or clicking links



## clayto (Oct 14, 2009)

I have had Windows 10 for a few days, mostly working well apart from one major issue. Every search from Cortana and a great many other links I click on produce the error 'class not registered'. 

I have used SFC and DISM. While some errors were found and fixed this has not resolved the problem, which is a major limitation on usability.:banghead:

Advice would be welcome.


----------



## clayto (Oct 14, 2009)

This has been resolved (following advice). All it required was to set my default browser back to Edge instead of Chrome. Norton had advised me not to use Edge as default because it does not yet support extensions and is not protected.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

You can use IE you know still set as default. Edge really is not yet a finished browser anyway and they should have not made it default.


----------



## clayto (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks for that suggestion. I am using IE now and Cortana seems to be quite happy with it


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Glad to help.


----------



## gregyurkon (Aug 21, 2015)

Hello, clayto. I stumbled across this thread while looking for information on DISM. Forgive me for butting in, but I just thought it would be worth mentioning that I've been using Chrome as my default browser for some time, and I just now tested it with Cortana, with no problems. You probably still have an unresolved issue, but I don't know what it might be.


----------



## clayto (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks, I may try Chrome as my default again. I do use it quite a lot for two reasons: I have a Chromecast and I like the XNewStartPage. But at the moment Maxthon is my default, it is faster than my other browsers and does not cause any issues with Cortana.


----------

